# Sewer pipe and boxelder...



## WoodDance1618 (Oct 7, 2016)

I liked the look of the incredibly heavy sewer pipe sections at my local dump. I hauled on off and eventually made this from a scrap of boxelder.

Cheers.

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## WoodDance1618 (Oct 7, 2016)

It's actually pretty stable. I routed a groove for each pipe 1"+ deep and hammered them in, friction-fit. I can't seem to get them out for transport. It's solid.


----------



## Palaswood (Oct 7, 2016)

That's bada$$ !

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 7, 2016)

Cool looking bench....can you show pix of the underside?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WoodDance1618 (Oct 7, 2016)

Bottom close-up shows the awesome texture on the pipe. Bottom is nice and clean. 

(Excuse the wires, Using as computer table while I backup hard drives and transfer data in preparation to move in 2 weeks.)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DKMD (Oct 7, 2016)

Too cool! I really like the contrast between wood and pipe.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Spinartist (Oct 7, 2016)

Walter WoodDance, super genius.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## HomeBody (Oct 8, 2016)

Industrial. Gary


----------



## WoodDance1618 (Oct 11, 2016)

Between packing, trips to storage, looking at possible real estate and talking on the phone all day, I did this.
Feeling massively relieved.
Will update with burl removal...perhaps I'll start a new thread since this one is "before I bother going to a lot of work"


----------



## WoodDance1618 (Oct 11, 2016)

THANK YOU WOODBARTER.

There's a good chance without your encouragement I just wouldn't have done this.
Seriously, not sending you this Burl for your reward, you'll just have to accept my gratitude. 
Cheers

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------

